# Homelite 5 Ton Electric Splitter Review



## Beave (Dec 22, 2011)

I maxed out the 5000 character limit, and this site will not allow me to attach a word (.doc) file at 950K w/ pictures.

I spent a bit of time putting this review together and would like to be able to share it. Any work-arounds?


----------



## bogydave (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't know
Do you like the splitter?
Ask if anyone wants to read the review & email it to them ?
Post  pics of it in action anyway


----------



## Beave (Dec 22, 2011)

I was hoping I could send it to the moderator and they could override the character limit or something like that.

I do like the splitter. The review tells all.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 22, 2011)

Split it into two posts, part one and part two?


----------



## Beave (Dec 22, 2011)

Homelite 5 Ton Electric Log Splitter Model UT49102

As per Brother Bartâ€™s request, here is my review of the Homelite electric splitter Iâ€™ve mentioned in some of my previous forum posts.









I bought the splitter for less than $300 from Home Depot a little over a year ago, thanks to a coupon. I believe the MSRP is $300 + tax. I think this may be a seasonal item, as it had to be pulled off a top shelf about 30â€™ above the aisle way. I had to inform the store clerk that yes indeed, they do carry them and yes, they did have one in stock. Initially skeptical, I did some homework prior to purchasing and by most accounts, people seem to review this machine favorably. I have used it to process a few cords of wood (mostly pine, fir, cedar and maple), have lent it to friends to use on several cords, and overall am very happy with the purchase. Would I like to own a gas splitter? Sometimes yes, but the majority of the time, no. If I tow anything, Iâ€™d prefer to tow a trailer instead of a splitter so I can bring home more wood. And in my residential area, I know that one less gas-powered apparatus is appreciated, even by me. But maybe most importantly, at the time I bought this, a gas powered splitter was not financially in the cards for me, and still is not for the foreseeable future. With this machine comes limits, and I will try to inform you of those limits so you can make the right choice if thinking about purchasing one. In a nutshell, this splitter allows me to process wood faster, with less wear and tear on myself. Particularly, my wrists appreciate not having to swing a maul for hours on end.


----------



## Beave (Dec 22, 2011)

Machine Design:
Being a tool designer myself, overall I am impressed with the design of this machine. The main rectangular frame houses the hydraulic cylinder and oil tank, and is wrapped in nice beefy tubes. The grip diameter tends to make you think it was designed for king-kong. The powdercoat finish has been durable and looks nice. The machine stows vertically, and takes up a very small footprint in my garage. The wheels are a welcome addition when lugging this beast to the backyard or the pickup bed. The ram features a knurled plate that helps grip the log, especially when your saw cut is not exactly square. On the other end, the wedge is heartily welded to the frame, and in my experience has yet to lose its crisp, sharp edge. 















Down at the hydraulic actuation lever, a pin and lanyard are supplied for locking the handle during transport, and alternately, a padlock can be used to prevent unauthorized use.








Being keen on serviceability, I appreciate that the tool is lubed for life (nylon ram slider plates) and features a dipstick with hi/lo marks for periodic fluid level checks. Dipstick is right/center bolt.








Down at the power box, we find my first complaint; the power cord is secured with a plastic nut where it enters the box, and is prone to being hit by falling splits. So far, only an annoyance. But this may require rewiring or fabricating a shield later on down the road. 








My second annoyance is the bleed screw and specifically, the need to open and close this port when beginning a splitting session, and when ending one. It is required to unthread the screw prior to splitting so that air can pass freely from the oil tank as the ram extends and retracts. It is then necessary to close this after splitting, to block contaminants and prevent oil leaks. If I were the designer, I would use some sort of diaphragm that would automatically open and close as needed. The consequence of not opening the bleed port is that you blow the oil seals and potentially ruin the unit. So important, that I wrote myself a permanent reminder note on the power box. 








On a final note, this machine was designed for rounds that are at least 4â€ round up to a maximum of 10â€, with a 20.5â€ maximum log length. I routinely exceed the maximum diameter, with no ill affects to date. You must make that decision on your own. My experience is that it will either split or stall, and the machine doesnâ€™t seem to mind either way. A potential weakness I have noticed but not experienced, is the connecting rods from the cylinder rod end to the ram are not as strong as I would like to see. If under compressive force, they would surely buckle. But under the tensile force seen in this machine, they seem to be OK so far.


----------



## Beave (Dec 22, 2011)

Power Plant:
Obviously, this unit is an electric motor powering a hydraulic pump. The pump is factory set to 2320 psi, which produces 5 tons of maximum force via the force multiplication of the hydraulic cylinder piston area. I do not know the type of hydraulic pump, but am guessing it is a simple geared type. The motor delivers 1.75 HP and is powered by a 120VAC @ 15 Amps. It is fan-cooled in addition to having cooling fins on the aluminum housing. In the event of an overloaded motor, a reset switch is provided near the power plug entry. I have not had to employ that feature. When using it in the backyard, with a long extension cord on a 15A house circuit, once or twice I tripped the breaker in the house when stalling on a large log. Typically, I use a short extension cord on a 20A garage circuit, and have no circuit breaker issues. The motor is quiet enough for residential use, and should only cause minimal annoyance to your neighbors. Often, the popping or cracking of a splitting log is noisier than the motor.


----------



## Beave (Dec 22, 2011)

Fit, Form and Function:
It takes both hands to run this unit, a feature that you either like or donâ€™t. I donâ€™t mind and neither do my 10 fingers. By pressing the green button on the power box, the motor begins to run and the pump begins producing pressure, or â€œflowâ€ if youâ€™re a hydraulic geek. Then, depressing the valve handle (spring return) routes this pressure to the ram and the splitting begins. The ram extension time is reasonably fast (about 10 seconds to full extension), and is largely dependant on how long your splits are, and how much travel is required to fully split the log. I usually cut 18â€ rounds, so I donâ€™t have a lot of empty space between the ram and the wedge. Often times a round will fully split after only an inch or two of wedge contact. Releasing either the motor button or the valve lever (but not both) will stop the ram at its current position. Releasing both will initiate a spring-assisted ram retraction to the home position, which takes about the same amount of time as the extension. The ram does not have to fully retract before initiating another extension, which is handy if you are splitting shorter rounds and can reload the splitter quick enough. Something you may notice is that the ram does not fully extend to meet the wedge; itâ€™s about 6â€ shy. 








This can be problematic with â€œstringyâ€ wood that really needs a full stroke to split successfully. Incomplete splits can be overcome by using good olâ€™ fashioned body language, or a 4x4 block between the ram and the round, which will effectively lengthen the stroke. I found it convenient to use a permanent marker to make some measurement marks so I can quickly length check my rounds. I typically shoot for 16-18â€ since 19-20â€ will only fit my stove East-West, and often causes stove loading problems that result in a flaming log being tossed out into the rain. 








There are potential pinch points during ram retraction, so be careful after removing your hands from the controls. However, the ram is spring retracted so it might just be an embarrassing stuck finger or blood blister. Donâ€™t quote me on that though. But last week I did have a thin wood chip get lodged in the works and prevent retraction. My hardware pack was missing two of the four wheel washers. According to other reviews, this is common. Although easily remedied, I have not bothered to add the missing washers and have had no problems.


----------



## Beave (Dec 22, 2011)

Ergonomics:
Weighing in at 100 lbs, this splitter is easy to wheel around and my 32 year old bones donâ€™t mind picking it up to load onto a table or into the back of my truck. Speaking of which, I do not recommend that this splitter be used at ground level. It is a chore to kneel down and operate the controls, and your back will be telling you so in record time. I have found it is best to be set on a tailgate, table or other surface that brings it up to about crotch/abdomen level. I have a perfect rock wall in my driveway that serves this purpose well. 








When raised off the ground, I find it easy and comfortable to use. Obviously, it was meant to be used in a horizontal position. Now that you have it at an appropriate height, you now have to figure out how you can capture the splits that will fall from both sides of the machine after a split is complete. This becomes more important as your round size increases. Retrieving halves from the far side of the machine and reloading them can be just as tiring as the initial loading. I have found that my hand truck (movers dolly) provides a nice catch for the far side, and I take-on the catching on my side. 















Another point about larger rounds, is that loading them is not exactly a cakewalk, since they must be lifted a few inches off the ground. Depending on the ground surface and your finesse, loading a large round might upset or tip over the splitter from its position in some cases. In this situation particularly, nothing beats the large-round loading ease of a vertical splitter. Here is my guideline: If you feel like you are going to slip a disc or have a hernia while lifting the round onto your tailgate, you will have a hard time managing that same round in this splitter. It will split above and beyond the stated maximums, but you will pay with your own expended energy, as it does require a bit of gumption. I recently started using my hand truck to deliver and load large rounds onto the splitter.


----------



## Beave (Dec 22, 2011)

Maintenance:
The manual says nothing beyond changing the hydraulic fluid after 150 hours of use. The listed capacity is 3.7 quarts, however no specific type of hydraulic fluid is specified. Use good judgment, donâ€™t mix and match, and keep the fluid change operation as clean as possible. Hydraulic system-killing contaminants are measured in microns.


----------



## Beave (Dec 22, 2011)

Usage Observations and Conclusion:
An important consideration; Do you split then load your truck or trailer, or do you load rounds and bring them home to be split. I am the latter, but loading rounds and bringing them home to split is definitely more work and more risk for back injury or muscle strain. Does your collection site have available electric? Do you pull a trailer, and thus canâ€™t have a towable splitter? All important things to think about.

Not much to report about the actual usage. It splits logs. Sometimes the logs will split with an authoritative â€œpopâ€ and will propel themselves 1-2â€™ beyond the splitting wedge. Also, if your chainsaw cut on the round was at an angle, the log can be ejected upwards if not loaded correctly against the ram. So be careful where you stand, and be watchful of onlookers that could be struck by ejected or propelled splits. As the rounds get bigger or knottier, you will have to increase your effort to use this splitter successfully. This includes loading the logs, â€œcatchingâ€ the splits and reloading them, and re-orientating and/or inverting the log on the splitter rails to split around a tougher section. I know for me, it splits about 95% of what I throw at it. For me, this means it splits 95% of pine, maple, cedar and fir. Your experience may vary based on tree species.

I have had a couple issues with this log splitter since owning it:

1. I was splitting last week and the pump starting making strange noises and producing a weak stroke. Knowing a bit about hydraulic systems, I feared cavitation was happening, and immediately stopped using it. I checked the hydraulic fluid, and it was full and visibly clean, but sure enough I did notice some small bubbles on the dipstick. This is very bad for any hydraulic system and can ruin your pump. After setting for several hours, I checked the fluid again and the bubbles were gone. I have since used the splitter without issue. However I did learn something important from this. While the unit was de-bubbling, I browsed the owners manual and found nothing helpful in diagnosing the problem. After doing some searching online, I found a manual of an almost carbon copy remake of my exact splitter, only this one came with a better manual. In this manual I found that they stated the importance of no air bubbles in the hydraulic oil, and thus they recommend fully cycling the ram 3-4 times, with no load, prior to using it. They claim that this will purge any air out of the oil that may have accumulated during storage or transport. Google â€œSwift Split by Mantisâ€ for a .pdf owners manual of this other splitter. This document also includes an exploded diagram, which the Homelite manual does not.

2. During my last splitting session, I had a very large maple round that did not split all the way through and was still tight on the wedge. I rotated the split up and over the wedge, and in the process, part of the split leveraged on the bleed screw and bent part of the threaded portion. Nothing that cannot be fixed in a vise. 

3. I once brought it to a friendâ€™s house to split some monster-rounds of an unknown tree species. This tree species, whatever it was, had a very twisted grain, and this splitter had absolutely no chance against them. On that particular day, I ended up renting a gas splitter, which of course completed the job without incident. 

Pros:
1.    Quiet enough for residential use
2.    Portable and does not occupy your trailer hitch
3.    Low maintenance and decent serviceability
4.    Safe (two hand operation) and lockable
5.    Durable
6.    Unlimited â€œfuelâ€ assuming electricity is available
7.    Faster and less tiring than hand splitting
8.    Small storage footprint
9.    Affordable
10.    Built-in overload protection

Cons:
1.    Sometimes it can stall on heavily knotted or very large rounds 
2.    Bleed screw design is not fool-proof and can ruin the machine 
3.    Not recommended for twisted-grain wood
4.    Having to horizontally load a large round is much harder than with a vertical splitter
5.    Not very ergonomic for your spine unless used on a table, tailgate or anything else that gets it off the ground
6.    The splitting ram does not travel all the way to the wedge
7.    Power plug entry point needs to be rerouted to avoid being bashed by falling splits
8.    A system for catching the split halves should be designed and used, instead of always having to pick the splits up and   load them again and again.
9.    Shipped with an incomplete hardware set (missing 2 washers, which has been mentioned in other reviews)
10.    Must be near electrical outlet and have the appropriate size and length extension cord


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 22, 2011)

Very thorough review.  It should allow anyone looking for a smaller splitter to decide if an electric is for them.  Your comments are very similar to ones I would make about mine.  I, too, figured out that I could use a hand truck to haul large rounds to the splitter and then roll them horizontally onto the splitter.  I may fabricate some sort of stabilizer/outriggers so that the splitter won't rock from side to side when it has large (18" diameter) splits on it.

Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 22, 2011)

Nicely presented
Great pictures.
Can yo modify it to go vertical ?


----------



## PNWBurner (Dec 23, 2011)

How big is that round in the last picture?  I'm guessing way more than 10 inches.

The reason I ask is I was about to rent a gas splitter to deal with a bunch of 2-3 foot diameter pine rounds but if that little electric one can handle bigger rounds I'd rather buy it than rent a gas powered one.

Thanks, that was a very good review.


----------



## Beave (Dec 23, 2011)

Bogy, I assume that this splitter will run vertically w/o issue, as far as the system is concerned. The challenge would then be to find a way to prop it up. As mentioned in the review, the "Swift Split" by Mantis is almost a dead-ringer copy of my splitter, only it is mounted vertically on a hand cart. However for my splitter I see no advantage to vertical orientation, as to me it seems like this would amplify all the log handling challenges that are already present in the horizontal position.

PNW Burner, I would estimate that maple round was about 16"-18". Regarding your situation, I am very hesitant to say "yes, it will do everything you want it to, you should go buy it". Instead, maybe we can arrange a trial session where you can try mine. I see we are both PNW folks, so depending on your exact location this might be a really easy arrangement. PM or email for more details. (P.S. Did you get your blower? If so, did it improve your heat circulation?) 

Glad you guys liked the review.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 23, 2011)

PNWBurner said:
			
		

> How big is that round in the last picture?  I'm guessing way more than 10 inches.
> 
> The reason I ask is I was about to rent a gas splitter to deal with a bunch of 2-3 foot diameter pine rounds but if that little electric one can handle bigger rounds I'd rather buy it than rent a gas powered one.
> 
> Thanks, that was a very good review.



I doubt that my 7-ton unit could handle much more than 18-20" rounds.  It would be very difficult to balance 24-36" rounds on these smaller splitters, even if they could split them.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for a great review. My little Pow' R' Kraft version of it arrived late last week. Don't have any big stuff to try it on but will have a boat load in a week or two. Your experience helps.

Funny to note that the motor is the same size and the hydro pressure is the same and that one is rated five ton and mine four. I know that only ram size could make the difference but I am betting they are both the same in capacity. I like those tubular rails on yours and the handles and wheels better than mine.

But for $257 shipping included I can't complain. Yet.

Thanks again.


----------



## Beave (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, from what I have seen (yours included), there seems to be many different hats that this same base splitter can wear. Interesting to see how different manufacturers complete their individual designs. I know mine has a "Maximum Pressure Limiting Screw" somewhere (it's mentioned in the owners manual), but I have not really looked for it and it is not obvious. Meaning yes, our two splitters are probably exactly the same, but your manufacturer decided to reduce the force by 1 ton, for whatever reason. 

Best of luck with your new splitter Bart. Glad you liked the review.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 23, 2011)

PNWBurner said:
			
		

> How big is that round in the last picture?  I'm guessing way more than 10 inches.
> 
> The reason I ask is I was about to rent a gas splitter to deal with a bunch of 2-3 foot diameter pine rounds but if that little electric one can handle bigger rounds I'd rather buy it than rent a gas powered one.
> 
> Thanks, that was a very good review.



I have the same model, it has handled 30+ in. diameter Douglas Fir and nearly that big (28 in.) oak, it will have no trouble with pine that size. Soft woods split more easily when dry. Buy it, you'll love it.


----------



## Beave (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, even after a well-intentioned review, my splitter decided to crap out on me today. Seems it does not like the fanfare from Hearth.com, or maybe it was being offered to strangers that did it. 

On the third split of the day, she started gushing hydraulic fluid from the pump casting.  Two hairline cracks are visible, one on each upward leg. My fault? Maybe. Just last week my wife cringed when I threw a gigantic round onto the splitter. She thought that was abusive, and I have a history of using tools uummm..... "with authority". Either way, better the splitter take it than my back is what I was thinking at the time. Same thing this morning, only the splitter had had enough of my crap. You see, the hydraulic pump casting is also the foot casting, so any shock load applied to the splitter frame is transmitted to the ground THRU the hydraulic pump casting and then the feet. 

Now I could pull the "bad design" card, but the truth is it wasn't bad enough to notice until it was too late, AND if I had been using the recommended log size, this probably never would have happened.

But, I have a tendency to abandon tools that disappoint, my fault or otherwise. Not sure what to do at this point. I was able to track down the Home Depot receipt, and I bought it on 4-24-10, so it's been in my possesion for about 1.5 years. On one hand I feel like it's my fault, on the other hand they might just laugh me out the door. And on my foot, I feel like I have gotten my moneys worth, since I spent the rest of the session splitting by hand and instantly remembered how much more work that is. Maybe I can buy a new pump from Homelite?

And the moral of the story is: Exceed maximums at your own risk, and gently load this splitter.

Directly above the 6 bolts, there is a horizontal hairline crack on each upward leg of the casting. The cracks are not visible but you get the idea:







Old Reliable:


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 24, 2011)

Bummer. I have to get to bed but take a look on searspartsdirect.com and see what you find. They seem to have parts for everything.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 24, 2011)

My Homelite from Home Depot came with a 3 yr. warranty. Check it out.


----------



## Beave (Dec 24, 2011)

Bart, thanks for the parts resource.

Craig, did you buy that warranty, or was it otherwise stated on your receipt? 

My receipt says no returns after 30 days, although obviously I would not try to return it, rather I'd just like to get a replacement unit. Also, my Homelite manual says the warranty period is 2 years for a non-commercial user. 

I wonder if Depot would at least honor the Homelite warranty?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 24, 2011)

Why not let Homelite honor the Homelite warranty?  Maybe they'll just send you a replacement for the faceplate and/or housing with the splits in it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 24, 2011)

No joy on the Sears parts site. Looks like they have stuff for everything Homelite except the splitter.


----------



## Beave (Dec 24, 2011)

Bart, I quickly came to the same conclusion last night while browsing. 

As Dan mentioned, I think I will pursue Homelite and see what they think about warranty work. I found a nearby "Certified Repair Facility" that can diagnose the warranty work, or at least get the parts for me. 

I just hope that it doesn't cost half the original price of the entire unit.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 24, 2011)

Beave said:
			
		

> Bart, thanks for the parts resource.
> 
> Craig, did you buy that warranty, or was it otherwise stated on your receipt?
> 
> ...



I didn't pay extra for the warranty, it's against my religion. Nothing on the receipt either. I did have to return mine, my friend forgot to open the bleed screw and blew a seal. He claimed it was just mayonnaise  ;-P 
They replaced it on the spot, no questions. I'd give it a try, I wouldn't expect to have to ship 100 lbs. anywhere at my expense for warranty replacement. Take it in, talk to the manager, make some noise, be pissed and insistent. They usually find a way to do what they say they can't.

BTW, that failure is not from abuse or overloading, the unit will just stall if it can't continue the split, I've done it a lot. Looks like a manufacturing defect.  That fluid does looks awfully white and creamy, though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 24, 2011)

Seeing this made a decision for me. When I ordered mine I also ordered the 36" stand for it. I was on the fence about whether to install the stand or not but since it gets those supports under the pump up in the air instead of on the ground I installed the thing this morning.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 24, 2011)

Just took a look at the Homelite site. They sell parts for the splitter.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 24, 2011)

Thought I'd post some pictures of the foot pedals I put on mine. They allow me to control the log with both hands. I frequently split, then roll the log keeping the halves together on the splitter and split again. Prevents the splits from falling on the ground (or my foot) and then having to be picked up again. It's also much easier on my back, I don't have to be bent over when splitting nor lift the logs up to an elevated stand. I tried more sophisticated pedals, but these work better and don't get in the way when moving the splitter. I did have to remove the electrical control box to attach the tee hinge to it. I love stupidly simple designs.


----------



## jdinspector (Dec 24, 2011)

If you like electric splitters, try ramsplitter.com. I have the 16 ton model that runs on either 120 or 240 (I use it on 240). I paid under $900 for it. Horizontal or vertical. I run mine with a 100' extension cord. 3 years old, no problems yet.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 24, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Seeing this made a decision for me. When I ordered mine I also ordered the 36" stand for it. I was on the fence about whether to install the stand or not but since it gets those supports under the pump up in the air instead of on the ground I installed the thing this morning.



Doesn't the splitter still rest on the legs and not the wheels?  Or does the stand support the splitter in some other way?  (I don't have the stand and mine sits on the legs...that's why I'm curious).


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 25, 2011)

Mine sits like the OP's does. Back at the pump end the wheels are off the ground and it is sitting on the two "legs" on the pump housing with a small screw in support under the front end of the motor holding it up. The wheels only make contact when you tip it up to move it. In the stand the wheel axles support the back end. So those "legs" on the pump are up in the air 30 inches contacting nothing but air. Of course we ain't talking an angle iron stand here so a huge round could collapse the whole thing.

I'll keep using the gas guy for monsters and use this one for what I bought it for. To make small and medium splits out of the huge guys I keep on the stacks. As needed.


----------



## Beave (Dec 25, 2011)

An update: I took it back to Home Depot and asked what they could do. Feeling a little more than partly responsible with my oversized rounds and rough treatment (and being 1.5 years since the purchase) I did not try to haggle or demand anything. 

They took a $35 deposit and tagged it to be sent out and repaired. About halfway thru the process, I wondered what I was doing and why I didn't just fix it myself. But then they said I will be notified if the repair charges exceed $100, but I won't be charged anything and will have my deposit refunded if Homelite decides to cover it under warranty. 

Now to price some parts and decide what my cutoff point is, should they deny warranty coverage. 

By the way, nice foot pedals! That's a great idea for keeping the logs on the splitter during operation.


----------



## Beave (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, this is embarrasing. Now that I found some time to look on the Homelite parts website (excellent exploded diagrams), I see that my part is a mere $20.

Think I'll run down to Home Depot and see if they have already shipped it out.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 27, 2011)

Beave said:
			
		

> Well, this is embarrasing. Now that I found some time to look on the Homelite parts website (excellent exploded diagrams), I see that my part is a mere $20.
> 
> Think I'll run down to Home Depot and see if they have already shipped it out.



It may be only $20, but there's a principle involved. It shouldn't have failed unless you somehow damaged that plate that caused it to crack. I'll bet Homelite takes care of it.


----------



## Beave (Dec 27, 2011)

Good news, it had not shipped out yet and I was able to get it back and get my $35 repair deposit refunded. 

As mentioned in previous posts, I don't have a problem accepting responsibility for splitting rounds well above the maximums and I can't fault Homelite. They designed the product and wrote the rule book. I made my decision to push those rules and ended up paying for it. To be honest, I felt bad taking it back in the first place.

I will continue splitting large rounds, but will watch out for the real problem, which in my case was loading those big rounds.

After wandering for a bit, I feel like I'm back on the right path. I broke it, I'll fix it.


----------



## rowerwet (Mar 17, 2014)

old thread I know, I just got one of these, and noticed a few things have changed. the ram now has a single large "bump" in the middle to help grab the log instead of a flat plate. 
the cord now comes straight up out of the switch box on the side of the motor, not sure if this is an improvement or not, but it does keep it clear of just about any split. 
like the original poster, I am amazed at what the splitter can handle. yes there is plenty of big stuff I will still attack with my screw splitter, but for knocking big quarters down to a reasonable size, and everything I would otherwise need to split by hand, this splitter is the answer. 
The price is still the same $299, (got to love sales tax free New Hampshire)


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 17, 2014)

I have those bumps on the rams of both of my electrics and hate'em. They tend to make the small splits go sideways instead of pushing them straight.


----------

